# Convert troybilt tiller to cat1 pto use.



## jparkerri (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm looking to take the tiller of my old TroyBilt Horse rototiller and make it work with my JD 2320 as a Cat1 PTO model. Has anyone done anything like this? I'm assuming I can attach the correct PTO fitting to the end of the shaft sticking out of the transmission and drive the tiller just like the gas motor did.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

